# 19" Rims???



## Guest (Oct 10, 2003)

I've been looking at some rims. I've found a couple of the AXIS 19" models that really look sweet and I like that with the 19" i wouldn't have to drop hardly any since I'm gonna get a body kit too and don't want to have the problem of bottoming out. DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF 19" WILL RUB ANYWHERE THOUGH??? I've heard they might and definitly don't want that. If they do, I'll just go 18"


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Friend of mine has 19's with 215/35/19 rubber
He is also dropped 2" he rubbs every now and then.
If you get a 1.5" drop 19's with 35 series tires you'll be fine...

But, I would recommend getting a 1.5" - 2" drop and 18's with 225/40/18 rubber
This is what I have and it works GREAT...Never once rubbed or bottomed out. Plus, the 40 series is a much better ride.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh oh, LJ and his wanna-be dubs 

aren't they spinners?


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

If you want some 19" Axxis wheels, talk to DirtySanchez on g20.net. He has a company that sells them and he might be able to give you a good deal.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *uh oh, LJ and his wanna-be dubs
> 
> aren't they spinners?  *


hahaha
  
Gotta have the bling bling...(NOT)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and LJ's car goes WOO WOO!!!!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I want to see how woo woo it does against yours...Boost up to 190whp...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, I think I'm over 200 now....running between 11 and 14 psi  

lets just say I think 4th gear is my best....all the way to 110


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

OK then me and you on I95 starting at 80mph hahaha


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you=owned, hahaha, unless you're suckin a big shot of the bottle


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

You better get to 110 quick then...Cuz I'll go to 125mph real fast myself... And the bottle is on the way...Well, Feb. anyway


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol

I might have my hands on a built QG by feb..............only time shall tell. However, what happens when your bottle runs out ? 

eh, it's all in good fun.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

My bottle will never run out.... 
I won't ever use it except for track or racing


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nice

streetracing is bad


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Never have or will do such things


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

me neither.


----------

